# Irish Patient in need of medical marjuana.



## davidg0028 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello everyone my names D im 24 from ireland and my situation is bad, iv had alot of trouble sleeping and eating in the past and i refuse! to take any kind of tablets to help me with it. so i had a friend that grew weed and one day he said to me smoke that splif when you get home tonight and tell me if it helped, so i did and it was amazing i was eating like a mo fo ha  and was asleep for an early hour i was so happy the next day i rang up my mate thanking him an so from that day on i started to smoke the magic herb. but unfortunately about 4 weeks ago my mate was raided and his grow room was destroyed by the (PIGS)!!!! since then i have been tryin to find someone to help me again but iv had no luck. except for the dealers on the street that sell crap 50euro for 2gram weed compared to my friends stuff, he use to give it to me for free, "its the way god intended" he`d say. so if there is anyone out there that might be able to help me i would be very thankful peace kind regard D.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 4, 2012)

davidg0028 said:


> Hello everyone my names D im 24 from ireland and my situation is bad, iv had alot of trouble sleeping and eating in the past and i refuse! to take any kind of tablets to help me with it. so i had a friend that grew weed and one day he said to me smoke that splif when you get home tonight and tell me if it helped, so i did and it was amazing i was eating like a mo fo ha  and was asleep for an early hour i was so happy the next day i rang up my mate thanking him an so from that day on i started to smoke the magic herb. but unfortunately about 4 weeks ago my mate was raided and his grow room was destroyed by the (PIGS)!!!! since then i have been tryin to find someone to help me again but iv had no luck. except for the dealers on the street that sell crap 50euro for 2gram weed compared to my friends stuff, he use to give it to me for free, "its the way god intended" he`d say. so if there is anyone out there that might be able to help me i would be very thankful peace kind regard D.


So I take it that they don't have a "medical program" there huh?
If so, all you would have to do is see a doc bro, & you will receive a
Medical card, & be able to go into "shops" that would have all types
Of strains! Good shit too! None of that dirt weed you spoke of!

That would be your best bet bro! Because then you could carry
A given certain amount & not get to any trouble at all over it!
You could even grow your own meds, up to a certain # of plants also!

Didn't know if you know this, but thought I would through it out there.
Later.


----------



## Orlandocb (Dec 4, 2012)

thats not really true dankster i live in a medical marjiuana state but unlike CA and CO its actually pretty hard to obtain a licence. couldn't do it with his symptoms. best bet would be to grow


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Orlandocb said:


> thats not really true dankster i live in a medical marjiuana state but unlike CA and CO its actually pretty hard to obtain a licence. couldn't do it with his symptoms. best bet would be to grow


So do you live where homeboy lives aswell? Oh, & I didn't have not 1 problem
When it come to getting my medical marjiuana card! Not one! And I got mine on just
About the same hommie is having issues with... so what would be the issue??


----------

